# it's best to breed a betta in a 5 gallon bucket?



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I was watching some youtube videos and came across a series by a guy who claims to be the best breeder in the world, and honestly he seems legit. He was saying to absolutely not breed in a glass tank for many reasons, such as the bettas getting distracted, hiding in the corners of the tank, and the plastic insulating heat better than glass. 

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I do not know about the bucket, but anyone who is a self-proclaimed best anything always makes me immediately not believe them.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

harleraven said:


> I do not know about the bucket, but anyone who is a self-proclaimed best anything always makes me immediately not believe them.


That's exactly what I thought at first, but he sounded like he knew what he was talking about and he had and filmed at least 20 breeding tanks going and claimed to have more.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like Thaitybettas, or something like that. Buckets are cheaper.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Rude jerk who can't pronounce or spell Betta. He also uses minimal hiding places for the fish to spawn them quicker which isn't a safe way. He isn't right and doesn't have TRUE evidence backing it up half of the time. He isn't as great as he claims to be, use a bucket, tank, or whatever you choose. I've used all and the small plastic clear tubs that have corners have worked most efficiently for me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Didn't say it was him, just reminded me of him.... o.o


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, we'll it seems like him. Lol, he's the ONLY breeder I can think of that breed in 5 gallon buckets, calls themselves the best breeder in the world, and one with a YouTube Chanel... He can talk, talk, talk, talk, talk as long as he wants but his methods aren't the best IMO. Other people agree


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes that was his name. Sorry, I didn't mean to flare up tempers, I was just wondering what everyone thought of his methods. I tend to be a bit on the naieve side, so I was just wondering if this guy is legitament. I've also read a teensy bit about the Thailand breeding method, which seems to contrast greatly with what I've read about a hobbiest's breeding methods. I know different things will work for different people, and I just like to read into different ways of doing things. How do you guys breed your bettas?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Depends in the day, how I feel and experience with the individual pair... HMPK's typically get larger breeding tanks, dragons get glass ones so I can monitor aggression better, heavily finned pairs get smaller tanks. Proven pairs get all of the above. Lol, just set up some in a tub and already spawning after realesed 30 minutes ago. My other pair was in a 5 gal and spawned within 30 seconds of being realesed. My Proven fish spawn very fast


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

his methods aren't really that bad... its his attitude that really has earned him a bad reputation on this site...
but dont worry! everyone has their own methods  heres mine: 10 gallon tank filled halfway, sponge filter, heater set to 82, lots of floating plants and IAL


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I started looking on ebay, and IAL isn't that expensive! I was expecting an ungodly number...haha. Is it something that you really give credit to for successful spawns? 

Andddd....during my ebay scowering, I decided to look into the prices of fry food, and again it's soooo much cheaper than I expected haha. Fairy shrimp eggs seem to me like the best option, but of course I want to know if anyone has used them and if they would recommend them.

Sorry for the excessive questioning, the questions keep popping into my mind and i figure it's better to cluster them all into one thread rather than spam the main page.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> I started looking on ebay, and IAL isn't that expensive! I was expecting an ungodly number...haha. Is it something that you really give credit to for successful spawns?
> 
> Andddd....during my ebay scowering, I decided to look into the prices of fry food, and again it's soooo much cheaper than I expected haha. Fairy shrimp eggs seem to me like the best option, but of course I want to know if anyone has used them and if they would recommend them.
> 
> Sorry for the excessive questioning, the questions keep popping into my mind and i figure it's better to cluster them all into one thread rather than spam the main page.


IAL is essential for both conditioning of the parents and healthy spawns  Totally worth buying it. 

Fry need a variety of live food and plenty of space to really reach their growth potential. I haven't used fairy shrimp eggs so I don't know anything about them. I do know that most people recommend a diet of baby brine shrimp supplemented with worms and nematodes, like microworms and banana worms and walter worms


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

what about oak leaves? i've heard they're similar in effect to IAL, I'm not trying to be cheap, but I'm having issues with paypal and I think most sellers only accept that as their payment method...


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> I was watching some youtube videos and came across a series by a guy who claims to be the best breeder in the world, and honestly he seems legit. He was saying to absolutely not breed in a glass tank for many reasons, such as the bettas getting distracted, hiding in the corners of the tank, and the plastic insulating heat better than glass.
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


I'd say its worth a shot and it will work, I tried that but its difficult to remove the female and a small movement of the water will pop the bubbles easily.


That guy is boastful ijs.:roll:


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> what about oak leaves? i've heard they're similar in effect to IAL, I'm not trying to be cheap, but I'm having issues with paypal and I think most sellers only accept that as their payment method...


Won't work, IAL has some special thing that stimulates betta's breeding and it keeps them healthy.

Its very common in asia and in paddies/ rice fields.

I started using them and woah! success! daddy's watching my babies ehem! his babies(eggs) now.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are virtually the same, no difference... 99% the same by analysis


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

*whispers* buy all your worm cultures from me!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No me! Lol, JK. Cj isn't breeding right now so she's selling her cultures low. I have a limited supply becuase I use and need them


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> I was watching some youtube videos and came across a series by a guy who claims to be the best breeder in the world, and honestly he seems legit. He was saying to absolutely not breed in a glass tank for many reasons, such as the bettas getting distracted, hiding in the corners of the tank, and the plastic insulating heat better than glass.
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


he is SO full of it. And if you say something he does not like you will get 20 emails in like 5 minutes with some of the worst cussing. And those are the only words he can spell right. He is into fighters.. take his info with a grain of salt. There are TONS of ways to breed bettas. Experiment till you find what works for you. Don't waste time on this bozos videos. Serious breeders consider him a fool..


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> what about oak leaves? i've heard they're similar in effect to IAL, I'm not trying to be cheap, but I'm having issues with paypal and I think most sellers only accept that as their payment method...


They work too..


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe I will give the oak leaves a shot, if anything, I'll just get IAL in the future if they don't work! Any oak leaf will work, right? I mean, I know some have different tannin releases and effects, but a certain strain (barring pesticides) isn't going to kill my bettas, right? How often to I change the leaves? I don't want to let them rot and spike up ammonia levels...

I really need to learn a lot more about ammonia and ph levels and what not before I attempt breeding...
If anyone has some recommended reading or some basic explainations/tips I would appreciate it!


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> Maybe I will give the oak leaves a shot, if anything, I'll just get IAL in the future if they don't work! Any oak leaf will work, right? I mean, I know some have different tannin releases and effects, but a certain strain (barring pesticides) isn't going to kill my bettas, right? How often to I change the leaves? I don't want to let them rot and spike up ammonia levels...
> 
> I really need to learn a lot more about ammonia and ph levels and what not before I attempt breeding...
> If anyone has some recommended reading or some basic explainations/tips I would appreciate it!


Sun dry them first so that it will tan properly/ faster.
Sorry bout my comment never had experience using oak leaves though.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Mo said:


> Depends in the day, how I feel and experience with the individual pair... HMPK's typically get larger breeding tanks, dragons get glass ones so I can monitor aggression better, heavily finned pairs get smaller tanks. Proven pairs get all of the above. Lol, just set up some in a tub and already spawning after realesed 30 minutes ago. My other pair was in a 5 gal and spawned within 30 seconds of being realesed. My Proven fish spawn very fast


Are dragons more aggressive because of the recent hybridization out to wild fish?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

i breed my bettas in a 10gal and a 5.5gal. i guess it just depends on the person. my frys right now are approximately 50 count


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

harleraven said:


> Are dragons more aggressive because of the recent hybridization out to wild fish?


not sure but i find dragons to be ***** and regular darker Betta's seems to be more aggressive. thats just wat i see


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use the 5gal buckets and other containers for my outside spawns in the warmer months and they work well for me. I also cram them half full with naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaves-along with floating plants like water lettuce and trimmings from my stem plants to float.

I like the taller 5gal buckets-about 18 inches tall with about 16 inches of water-they tend to stay cooler in the summer-sometimes the water temps can get over 100F at the surface and the lower section with all the Oak leaves will be at least 10 degrees cooler. Along with the tannin stained water and live plants-the Betta pair or trio will have multi spawns all summer-I remove the fry on a regular basis and move them to grow outs-

I like to use 5-10gal glass tanks in the house to spawn-I use a natural method and that has worked well for me.

Lots of different ways to successfully spawn this species and rear fry...its finding what works for you.....


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Spawning bettas seems like such a rewarding endevor, and I would love to try it. Do certain tail types breed easier than others, or is it all in the personalities of the fish? Where would you recommend I start? I have two boys at the moment that I bought from Petsmart, a halfmoon and a crowntail, and 2 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

crowntaillove said:


> I was watching some youtube videos and came across a series by a guy who claims to be the best breeder in the world, and honestly he seems legit. He was saying to absolutely not breed in a glass tank for many reasons, such as the bettas getting distracted, hiding in the corners of the tank, and the plastic insulating heat better than glass.
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


The only thing I find "valuable" about this odd guy is that plastic containers will make water temp more stable compared to glass. Removing male immediately after spawning will reduce the number of hatches, if not destroy the batch. You can't "compare" notes with this guy. He becomes " amazing" if you question his claims.

Deep waters is better for unstable or severe weathers. I prefer shallow tubs, though I've bred in 60cm deep. IMO it all depends on the breeding pair.

All bettas breed the same - I mean there aren't any that breeds easier nor harder. You need to find what best works for you. Learn as many methods as possible and try what you most feel comfortable with - you can even combine methods.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> his methods aren't really that bad... its his attitude that really has earned him a bad reputation on this site...
> but dont worry! everyone has their own methods  here's mine: 10 gallon tank filled halfway, sponge filter, heater set to 82, lots of floating plants and IAL


 true everyone has thier own way of breeding. My way is 10 gal tank filled half way add heater, thermometer, Styrofoam cup cut length wise and no plants. i dont like to use plants cause caring for the fry's is hard with plants cause plants can get in the way and water quality is my number 1 concern


----------

